# Cold Air Intake



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I know its been discussed many of times, but im looking on doing sum upgrades to the gto, first i want the best cold air intake for around 300. I know the k&n is nice but it claims 14 hp where the volant claims 18 hp. Whats the best intake.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea this has been beaten up.....

I have had a few brands...Volant, K/N, Airraid, AEM, S & B..

Have to say I like the AEM and the Volant....The volant was awesome on the 06 goat just ask the Judge..he has mine now....The volant is a nice enclosed system that also offers a dry filter like AEM...


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

WELL I PLACEd A TRICK REAL COLD AIR system on my 06 gto!! and i have some photos on a post on this site!! So please go to Intake and exhaust, then to page 6 and look for post/ Cold air intake!!Behind driver foglamp!! The photos and how much and where to get all the parts are listed on my post just keep reading the reply and you find all the info needed!!Thanks and good Luck!!arty:


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone else on this one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJSierra said:


> Yea this has been beaten up.....
> 
> I have had a few brands...Volant, K/N, Airraid, AEM, S & B..
> 
> Have to say I like the AEM and the Volant....The volant was awesome on the 06 goat just ask the Judge..he has mine now....The volant is a nice enclosed system that also offers a dry filter like AEM...


I have Chris's AEM... Works good, easy install. NO complaints.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I have the K&N CAI and it is good. I never put in on the dyno afterwords however another guy did his and it showed 14 additional HP at the wheels. I have a 2006 GTO and it cost around $263.00 parts only.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Bottom line. I need to order this by wed to get my e-bay 10% discount. So what intake should i get. I am leaning to the volant.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My KnN works good. My only other mod is a JBA catback and I raced an 01 Z28 Camaro and pulled on him fairly nicely. I doubt there is much difference in intakes, it is all preference. KnN was a breeze to install and has a nice sound to my car.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

RipTheSix said:


> Bottom line. I need to order this by wed to get my e-bay 10% discount. So what intake should i get. I am leaning to the volant.


Again AEM or Volant.. I love my new Volant with PowerCore filter which is a dry filter like AEM. The enclosed box fit like a glove..


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

allright, planning on buying the volant this week.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought the LPE and it's really just a super glorified, overpriced piece of plastic and filter for 240.

I should have bought the AEM with the dry filter, it looks nice and no risk of over-oiling your filter and damaging the MAF sensor.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

RipTheSix said:


> allright, planning on buying the volant this week.


Are you buying the powercore filter which is dry or the original cone volant filter...Good Luck...They are nice systems...


----------

